# Questions, noise control, Dust



## rwnokes (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi all,

Hope you can help with questions.....

I am getting a X90 from probotix. I am curious how most control noise and dust when using a desk top CNC router?

Do any router bits work or do I need to buy end mill bits?

What is the easiest cad and or cam software to use, since I will have to learn, trying to cut down on my learning time.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

If you are cutting wood/plywood/MDF then use router bits. I use VCarve Pro from vectric.com for most of my work and it has post processors for LinuxCNC. Vectric has a great assortment of training videos to help new users learn their products.

As for noise I simply wear ear protection like this: http://www.amazon.com/3M-Peltor-Ult...1409405468&sr=8-1&keywords=hearing+protectors.

For dust, I have my CNC in the middle of a fairly large room and simply let the chips fly. Once the machine is done I brush as much as I can directly into a trash can, then use a good shop vacuum to get the fine dust off the bed and then sweep the floor around the machine.


----------



## Keith Hodges (Apr 30, 2013)

A lot of us on the CNC shark forum built enclosures. We call them Shark Tanks. Plexiglass enclosures built all around for noise and dust enclosure. At the front I have two PVC pipes located to blow air across my table, to help with cooling of my router, and helps blow dust off the cutting area. At the back, bottom, I have an opening attached to my dust collection system to suck air and dust out. Nothing gets all the dust and noise, but helps a lot. I can actually hear my radio while it's running.


----------



## rwnokes (Aug 29, 2014)

*thanks*



Keith Hodges said:


> A lot of us on the CNC shark forum built enclosures. We call them Shark Tanks. Plexiglass enclosures built all around for noise and dust enclosure. At the front I have two PVC pipes located to blow air across my table, to help with cooling of my router, and helps blow dust off the cutting area. At the back, bottom, I have an opening attached to my dust collection system to suck air and dust out. Nothing gets all the dust and noise, but helps a lot. I can actually hear my radio while it's running.


thanks, do you have a picture, also what do use to blow air into the pvc hose?


----------



## Keith Hodges (Apr 30, 2013)

The air is furnished from my exhaust from my shop vac. I'll try to post pictures, never have before. If not, then go to CNC shark forum and search for shark tank.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Keith
Here's how to post pictures
http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...1339167129-how-post-forums-posting-basics.pdf


----------



## Keith Hodges (Apr 30, 2013)

Hoping this works. In one picture you can see the PVC pipes in front for directing air flow over the table. Joints are not glued on the smaller pipe so I can move the air flow around the table. On the other, the back, the V shaped wood is a plenum where I attached the hose to my dust collector. Theirs a slot across the bed at the back that sucks the dust out. Thw walls of the enclosure is simply plexiglass panels all around. The front and back panels are attached by piano hinges and raise for cleaning.


----------



## Keith Hodges (Apr 30, 2013)

Trying the second photo of the front of my table.


----------

